# LGB track 1000 vs 10000



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Hello,

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I have searched everywhere and I can't seem to find an answer. What is the difference between LGB1000 track and LGB10000? They are both straight and the same length. The 1000 seems to come with the starter sets but I cannot find any differences in quality. Can anyone shed some light on this for a newby? I want to buy some more track for my first garden railroad but I want to make sure I'm not wasting money.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Some years ago LGB changed their numbering from 4 to 5 digits since the number and variety of products outgrew the 4 digits. Basic items just had a zero added. Thus 4 digit numbers indicate the older items (probably still made in Germany). 
I don't know exactly when this happened but probably in the 1990's. 
TOM


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe it was 1993 and the LGB 1993/94 catalog has both the 4 and 5 digit part numbers in the index.


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Ok thanks so there shouldn't be problem mixing them or quality issue between them? 

Jim


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No problem, mix and match all you want. 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also mix in AristoCraft and USAtrains track. They are fully compatible. I have used all three in my layouts. Chuck


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Cool thanks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I first started in this hobby I ran Aristo Track and Switches.

I had a lot of trouble with the switches most of which was my fault being new to the hobby.

I switched to LGB switches. and through trial and error I found out what I had to do to make the switchs work

Once I found this place I found out all the things I was doing wrong. 

I bought a guys layout in Las Vegas. I got a bunch of track of all kinds. It was all 332 code but some manufactures that I did not recognize.

There was a bunch of Rail with out ties....I bought a bunch of flex ties....I re built that rail 

But it all mated.

I run battery power so I don't have to worry about joints. 

JJ


----------

